# HDD USB, questi oggetti mistici...

## Strupniveral

Ciao a tutti,

Ho un piccolo problema con un mio disco esterno usb.

Il fatto è che non riesco a montarlo. 

Quando, all'avvio, tenta di avviare l'hotplug, mi da i seguenti errori:

```

*** can't synthesize input events - /proc/bus/input/devices missing

cannot get config descriptor: Connection timed out // Compaiono una decina di righe uguali, poi continua

```

Se, a mano, riavvio il modulo hotplug, mi da un errore nel caricare il modulo e, al momento dello spegnimento, si blocca...

Ho anche un'altra domanda: c'è un modo per anticipare il caricamento di questo modulo? Io ho modificato fstab per caricarmi questo disco (nella vana speranza che servisse a qualcosa), ma lui monta le partizioni in fstab PRIMA di caricare le periferiche usb, quindi in ogni caso non me le caricherebbe....

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto,

Ciao, 

Luca

----------

## Ferdinando

Quanto alla prima riga (la mancanza di /proc/bus/input/devices) non c'entra nulla, la da` anche a me da mesi e ciononostante riesco a montare tranquillamente i dischi usb (pennine e varie).

Per il resto posso solo chiederti se hai controllato di star usando i drivers corretti per l'usb (la connection timed out mi fa pensare che stia accedendo al bus con il protocollo sbagliato). Per l'usb 1 ci sono 3 moduli possibili, a seconda del produttore della scheda, per l'usb 2 c'e` solo ehci: hotplug serve solo se li hai compilati come moduli, per caricarli automaticamente: in tal caso puoi bypassarlo usando modprobe o insmod da root.

Spero di esserti stato utile e di non averti solo confuso le idee.

Ciao

----------

## Strupniveral

mod: quotiamo con umanità e solo quando serve, grazie! -MyZelF

Effettivamente, sono stato poco preciso io  :Smile: 

Allora, il disco è usb 2.0. 

Dato che ho avuto qualche problema nel compilare a mano il kernel, ora il kernel è stato generato in automatico.

LA cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che non sempre mi vede il disco (o almeno, io lo sono andato a cercare in /dev/scsi/..). Nei primi periodi, a volte mi vedeva il disco e riuscivo a montarlo, da una settimana circa (ossia, da quando ho aggiornato il sistema, compresi alcuni module per l'hotplug) ha smesso di andare, e mi da i problemi detti sopra. 

Non so se sia un problema dell'aggiornamento, e nn so esattamente quali moduli siano caricati nel kernel (appena avrò un attimo di tempo, lo configurerò a mano, ma vorrei riuscire a far andare i dischi prima...  :Razz: ), so solo che è andato per qualche tempo, quindi credo che i moduli giusti ci siano...

Purtroppo non so quali modifiche abbia fatto, quindi non saprei nemmeno come tornare indietro...

Ciao, Luca

----------

## hardskinone

Io ho rinunciato a far andare il mio (associa il mio nick a "disco usb" in search). Ho provato in tutti i modi ma non c'e' stato verso, riprovero' verso il kernel 2.6.10   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## motaboy

Perchè non fate un bel bug report sulla mailing list di linux-usb-devel?

Dopotutto è questo il bello di linux: ti rispondono.

Ovviamente prima dovete tentare con l'ultimo kernel vanilla disponibil, meglio se provate coi 2.6 visto che coi 2.4 non ci sono più grandi aggiornamenti, attivando il debug nel kernel, nei moduli dell'USB e in quelli dell'usb-storage.

Poi leggete le FAQ su http://www.linux-usb.org e riportate tutti i dati necessari.

Non vi costa una grande fatica, imparate un sacco di cose e aiutate tutto il mondo linux a migliorare.

Bye!

----------

## randomaze

 *Strupniveral wrote:*   

> Non so se sia un problema dell'aggiornamento, e nn so esattamente quali moduli siano caricati nel kernel (appena avrò un attimo di tempo, lo configurerò a mano, ma vorrei riuscire a far andare i dischi prima... 

 

I problmi potrebbero essere che hotplug non carica i moduli necessari al funzionamento oppure che tali moduli non siano stati compilati.

Cosa dice "lsmod" (con il drive attaccato)?

----------

## doom.it

io uso penne usb e Lettore di compact flash USB, credo che il principio di funzionamento sia lo stesso....

Personalmente non uso hotplug, hai provato con la soluzione piu semplice:

- controlli di avere le opzioni base per SCSI nel kernel

- compili come modulo nel kernel (io ho 2.6 ma dovrebbe esserci anche in 2.4) usb-storage

- modprobe usb-storage

- attacchi il disco

- trovi il device /dev/sda che è il tuo disco (e che ovviamente puoi montare allegramente)

ciao

DooM

PS qualora non funzionasse posta l'output di dmesg dopo che hai attaccato il disco

----------

## Strupniveral

Ok, mi rilancerò nel mondo della compilazione del kernel (l'ultima volta ci ho perso 2 giorni e il sistema nn partiva, spero in bene...) Spero di rotnare vincitore!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *Strupniveral wrote:*   

> Ho anche un'altra domanda: c'è un modo per anticipare il caricamento di questo modulo?

 

Mettendolo in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.X

----------

## lan

inanzitutto dai un bel #lsusb e vedi se te lo vede... (ricordati di avere caricato in precendenza usb-storage e i driver per l'hub usb )

esempio:

```

jasmine lan # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04e8:0100 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

....

```

ora il disco è visto come disco scsi perciò:.

sdX nel mio caso 

```

jasmine dev # ls -alh | grep sda

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 Apr 21 19:12 sda -> scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           34 Apr 21 19:12 sda1 -> scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

```

ora montiamo la partizione in maniera cnanonica 

```

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb

```

e il gioco è fatto  :Smile:  un consiglio: metti i driver per l'hub usb e l'usb-storage in built-in ti risparmi molti problemi... 

se così non va bhe... getta via quel disco  :Razz: 

ciao Ciao Giuseppe

----------

## doom.it

piccola nota, per farlo comparire su /dev/sda da me è necessario hotplug, quindi nel dubbio io ti consiglierei anche un 

emerge hotplug per finire l'opera

----------

## hardskinone

Sull'onda di questo post ho deciso di risbattermi per far funzionare il mio disco usb. Per non lasciare nulla al caso guardo anche eventuali aggiornamente al bios e cosa ci trovo? 

"Enhanced USB 2.0 device compatibility". Bene, dico io. Ora come diavolo aggiorno il bios da linux?

Per non essere completamente OT. x Strupniveral, che chip usa il tuo adapter? Alcuni chippetti sembrano avere problemi con linux.

----------

## X-Drum

io ho un hdd usb da 2,5 pollici 20Gb (Usb1.1)

non ho avuto mai problemi ad utilizzarlo nel con i kernel 2.4.x o 2.6.x

tutto quello che ho fatto è stato utilizzare hotplug (insostituibile) e

compilare usb-storage come modulo..(ah lo stesso vale per tutti gli altri dispositivi di massa usb : penne,mp3players ed altri oggetti esoterici )

ecco /proc/scsi/scsi:

```

root@Thunder x-drum # cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: linux.so Model: .2               Rev: ] .

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

```

lsmod:

```

root@Thunder x-drum # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

[...]

usb_storage            27264  0

uhci_hcd               30096  0

[...]

```

per quanto riguarda l'errore di hotplug:

```
*** can't synthesize input events - /proc/bus/input/devices missing

cannot get config descriptor: Connection timed out 
```

l'ho eleminato aggiornando il sistema all'ultima versione disponibile

credo che fosse colpa proprio di hotplug...ma NON influiva minimamente sul funzionamento del disco usb

----------

## lan

di norma l'hotplug è sempre installato... almeno così consigliano nel manuale x86 di  installazione a gentoo... 

e poi un bel 

```
rc-update add hotplug default
```

 ci serve  :Razz: 

ciao ciao belli alla prossima   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> "Enhanced USB 2.0 device compatibility". Bene, dico io. Ora come diavolo aggiorno il bios da linux?
> 
> 

 

Argomento intesessante.

FreeDOS?

----------

## randomaze

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> piccola nota, per farlo comparire su /dev/sda da me è necessario hotplug, quindi nel dubbio io ti consiglierei anche un 
> 
> emerge hotplug per finire l'opera

 

Mah, io non ho hotplug abilitato e lo vedo con i soli moduli del kernel (li carico nell'autostart...). 

In generale servono quelli relativi all'USB e all'emulazione SCSI

----------

## Strupniveral

Allora, hotplug lo avevo già installato (anche perchè altrimenti nn poteva darmi gli errori all'avvio, no?   :Wink:  ), idem per il modulo usb-storage.

La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che ora vede /dev/scsi/host0, senza che io abbia fatto nulla. Dato che non stiamo parlando di windows, mi sembra strano che veda le periferiche a giorni alterni, quindi magari c'è un problema...

Forse è una domanda stupida, ma io la faccio lo stesso: io ho 2 hdd di boot intercambiabili, quello con la gentoo e quello con su windows (ormai nn ricordo nemmeno come sia fatto...  :Razz: ).

Ho notato che se windows vede il disco, linux allo (agli) avvio successivo ha problemi a trovarlo e viceversa... Il problema che sotto win risolvo il problema staccando e riattacndo il cavo usb, sotto linux non ho idea di come fare, il che ha portato a questi 10 giorni in cui nn sono in grado di accedere al disco... Può forse centrare il fatto che abbia 2 so che accedono allo stesso disco, anche se in tempi diversi? (credo di no, perchè sarebbe insensato, e poi perchè non ho problemi con gli altri dischi interni sempre formattati in fat, però magari c'è un trucco con l'usb...)

Quando provo a staccare e riattaccare il disco usb non cambia nulla, e se provo a fae il restart di hotplug, ecco quello che succede

```

root@T1000 lun0 # /etc/init.d/hotplug restart

 * Stopping USB and PCI hotplugging...                                                                                                                [ ok ] * Starting USB and PCI hotplugging...

shell-init: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

** can't synthesize input events - /proc/bus/input/devices missing

shell-init: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

chdir: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

/etc/hotplug/pci.agent: line 168:  4621 Segmentation fault      $MODPROBE $MODULE >/dev/null 2>&1

shell-init: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

chdir: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

chdir: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

chdir: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

chdir: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory                                           [ ok ]

```

Quelle rare volte che ha funzionato, ovviamente non dava questi errori nel riavviare hotplug e poi mi vedeva la periferica...

Thx a tutti per l'aiuto  :Smile: [/code]

----------

